# Gun Stock Build



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

I have been a long time lurker and have finally registered. First off you guys do some amazing work. 

Most of the woodworking that I do happens to be on rifle stocks for now. I do not have the talent to build the things that I have seen on this site. 

This is the fifth rifle stock that I have built, the previous four I have built from birch ply and ended up painting. I will post a picture or two of them as well. 

This rifle stock started life as a laminate blank purchased from a rifle stock supplier. 

This is what it looked like when I got it. 









The next step was to draw the stock template onto the blank, and locate the action holes.




















Then I place my cut out template in place and draw my inlet. As you can see I use the bolt holes to align it. 









I also use that template drawing and trace it out on some scrap, which I then cut out using the bandsaw. This will be my router guide. 









This is what it looks like. I still have some clean up to do but were on the way. I will get the action inlet done tomorrow and then cut out the rough shape of the stock. 









This is my make-shift router table it works rather well for what it is. 









It is a piece of 1/2" MDF with the router base attached to the under side. I then clamp it down to whatever is handy. I place the level where I need it and clamp it down also. This acts as my fence. 

With the 1.25" round bit, this is used for the action inlet. 









After the initial pass. 









Before any sanding, right after opening up the action inlet. 









Everything opened up and fitting nicely.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

This is my disc sander, that radial arm saw is one the most versitile tools I have. 









Another pic of that. 









I was able to finish up all inletting besides the front of the mag box would snap too, around the front action hole. 









Starting to take shape. 









Jig set up, I know it looks bad but I needed something quick and easy and didn't feel like making a permanent jig. 









Finished product









I do most of the shaping with a 4.5" grinder and sanding discs. Let me tell you that it is a good way to ruin a project. 

What I started out with. 









Slowly start removing material. 




























What it ended up like so far before I ran out of daylight. As you can see from the pics I do this outside to try and keep some of the dust down. 










Other side.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

Rough shape of the butt stock is finished. 










Overall I am happy with how it turned out. 


















Here is how the final shape will be on the stock. I have to final sand and finish but other than that it is done. 









Forend









Grip









Other side









Forend









Grip, sorry the phone case swung in the way









My buddy also asked me to round off the forend a little bit, hopefully this is what he was wanting




























Here are some pics of the finish finished. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

Here are some pics. 





































Overall I am extremely happy with how the build has turned out. I am not happy with the way I had the butt pad done there so I am redoing that right now. 

The other two things I do not like is that the two piece bases I got do not leave adjustment room in the scope for eye relief. So I am going to try and find a one piece multi slot base in stock somewhere before this weekend when I will drop the rifle off to the friend I am building it for. 

I'm sure the posts seem broken up so I am sorry about that, I took them from another forum and many posts on there. Just thought I would see what you professionals thought. I would really like to find a way to be more precise with the inletting. Any ideas? Thanks​


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

That is some nice work.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Burris makes a set that of rings and mounts that should solve your problem $45.00 - $50.00 for the mount might be able to use those rings. I made a stock back in high school, back then a project like that was a cool build and normal to do. I like your selection of wood. Where did you end up getting it. Oh and very nice outcome.

Jerry


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

We have a rule here. No pics means you didn't build anything. You've got lots of pics, so you definitely built it. Looks great too. We have another rule that it seems you've overlooked. You can't post a thread about a gun and not give gun details! What's it chambered in? I noticed it's a Savage, but it doesn't look like it has Savage's Accutrigger. I thought all Savages had that. My dad has a few, a couple of .243s, and a 30-06. All of them have the same trigger. Is the Accutrigger optional, or is that a replacement stock for an older model that doesn't have it, or did Savage stop making the Accutrigger? I'm also not familiar with that scope logo. What is it?


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> Burris makes a set that of rings and mounts that should solve your problem $45.00 - $50.00 for the mount might be able to use those rings. I made a stock back in high school, back then a project like that was a cool build and normal to do. I like your selection of wood. Where did you end up getting it. Oh and very nice outcome.
> 
> Jerry


I plan on picking up and EGW one piece base for it. Didn't realize that the action was essentially a long action.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

Itchytoe said:


> We have a rule here. No pics means you didn't build anything. You've got lots of pics, so you definitely built it. Looks great too. We have another rule that it seems you've overlooked. You can't post a thread about a gun and not give gun details! What's it chambered in? I noticed it's a Savage, but it doesn't look like it has Savage's Accutrigger. I thought all Savages had that. My dad has a few, a couple of .243s, and a 30-06. All of them have the same trigger. Is the Accutrigger optional, or is that a replacement stock for an older model that doesn't have it, or did Savage stop making the Accutrigger? I'm also not familiar with that scope logo. What is it?


Didn't think to add to the backstory of the stock was just wanting to show it off and see what some experts thought. 

This build was done for a good buddy of mine. He is planning on giving it to his girl for their two year anniversary. He came to me wanting to build a reasonably priced rifle that would shoot well, and be one of a kind. He wanted the caliber to be 308 Winchester which is what it is, he also wanted to add a muzzle brake. 

I pointed him in the direction of the Savage Axis SR. It is a very stout action, cheap to by, typical Savage accuracy, and comes with a threaded barrel. The factory trigger in this rifle frankly sucks. You can do a modification to use the accutrigger if you have an extra lying around. We ordered a Rifle Basix for this build however. 

The blank I order up from Boyd's Gun Stocks, very reasonably priced for what you get. 

He picked out the scope that he wanted which is a Redfield Revenge with the hunter reticle. I'm more of a mildot scope kinda guy but it's not my rifle. The glass on the scope does seem to be very nice for the price however. 

Sort from that he told me he wanted a Thumbhole stock and to have fun with the build. I have yet to shoot it but will this weekend before giving the rifle to him. He has only seen it in pictures so far. 

Here is a pic with the redone butt pad. 









I would get better pictures outside but it is snowing in Missouri in May.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's very nice. You do good work.


----------



## Jakedunn (Feb 7, 2013)

Super cool. Weird to think its snowing somewhere when it 105 where Im at.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm confused. You said it was a long action in one post, but later said it's calibered in 308 which is a short action.

As for your choice of EGW's rail, you did good there. You can't get much better than EGW. I had a 1911 built by Chuck Rogers that has a lot of EGW parts in it.

I like the stock, it came out pretty good. I'm not a fan of thumb hole stocks, but you did a really good job.

Mike Darr


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Itchytoe said:


> We have a rule here. No pics means you didn't build anything. You've got lots of pics, so you definitely built it. Looks great too. We have another rule that it seems you've overlooked. You can't post a thread about a gun and not give gun details! What's it chambered in? I noticed it's a Savage, but it doesn't look like it has Savage's Accutrigger. I thought all Savages had that. My dad has a few, a couple of .243s, and a 30-06. All of them have the same trigger. Is the Accutrigger optional, or is that a replacement stock for an older model that doesn't have it, or did Savage stop making the Accutrigger? I'm also not familiar with that scope logo. What is it?


The accutrigger is fairly new. There are also two versions of it. It comes standard on some of their rifles, but not all of them. Once you shoot a rifle with a accutrigger you won't want to shoot anything else.

Mike Darr


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's top notch! Looks great! 


Seeing that I can honestly say there is nothing keeping you from building nice furniture but you. You have the knack - get after it!


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

Midwest Millworks said:


> I'm confused. You said it was a long action in one post, but later said it's calibered in 308 which is a short action.
> 
> As for your choice of EGW's rail, you did good there. You can't get much better than EGW. I had a 1911 built by Chuck Rogers that has a lot of EGW parts in it.
> 
> ...


What I meant by that comment is that the Axis action is pretty much a long action, it then has a different mag assembly based on short or long action rounds. Least wise that is what I have figured out by messing with it. It would really only take a different mag body and a slightly different inlet and you could run a long action cartridge.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

Here are a couple of the previous stocks that I have built. These are my personal rifles and shoot rather well. 

Savage Mark II FV in 22lr









Stevens 200 Long Action with a Shaw 243 Win Barrel


















Savage 110 in 308 Win









Savage 12FV in 223 Rem









All four of my stock builds share the same template so they all feel exactly the same.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like the job you did on the stock. How do you achieve the coloration, with dyes? Pic 19 especially intrigues me, the stock in the background.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

rayking49 said:


> I really like the job you did on the stock. How do you achieve the coloration, with dyes? Pic 19 especially intrigues me, the stock in the background.


That is a an aftermarket stock ordered from StockysStocks.com. 

Most all laminated blanks used for rifle stocks comes from Rutply, thier stats bond line in particular. You can pretty much get them in whatever color combos you want.


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

*Some group pictures*

As promised here are some group pics,

These are shots 5,6 and 7 out of this rifle. The ammo is cheap steel cased Herters 150gr FMJ. 










Yeah I couldn't believe it either. I picked that ammo up when I saw it cause it was the only 308 ammo cabelas had and I wanted him to be able to let my buddy and his girl shoot it when I gave it to them. I zeroed with the Herters and then shot three more shots with that ammo, it was right around 3/4moa but didn't get a picture of the group. 

I also shot three of my hand loads through the rifle. This load shoots under 1/2 moa in my rifle and appears to shoot decent in this rifle as well. 

It's the group on the left









Here are two photos of the rifle itself with a decent background.


----------



## Tazhunter0 (May 6, 2013)

Like the look.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Couple of questions*

With it being a composite stock was it just a matter of buffing it out or did you have to apply some sort of finish to it.
Second question is it harder to work than wood or is it about the same density and characteristics ?

Jerry


----------



## Got Diesel (May 2, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> With it being a composite stock was it just a matter of buffing it out or did you have to apply some sort of finish to it.
> Second question is it harder to work than wood or is it about the same density and characteristics ?
> 
> Jerry


It's not a composite stock it is a laminate stock. It is essentially the best plywood that you can get, there are no voids and the glue/resin that is used is incredibly strong. There are 40 something layers I believe and they all get pressed together. What does this then do, it makes it so you are essentially working with a solid piece of wood, you do not have to worry about chipping and layers pulling apart. 

It is very much a wood stock not composite.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome work! I'm with Firemedic - there's no way you can say you don't have the talent to build furniture, cabinetry, or whatever else you want to do! Great stuff man


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm impressed by anyone who can carve something beautiful using a grinder. :thumbsup:

Beautiful work.


----------

